# What MBTI type makes you laugh the most?



## FiNe SiTe

What MBTI type makes you laugh the most?

For me:
INTx for their witty/smart humor and xNxP for their silly antics/comments.

But for the sake of the thread i'll say:
ENTP roud:


----------



## Vaka

Dude...ENTP all the way!...Mostly because they don't seem to really hold back lol


----------



## OmarFW

female ESFP's and male ENTJ's


----------



## roxtehproxy

Other ENTPs, and occasionally the odd ENFP.


----------



## pajamiez

N's are usually the only ones to understand my humor at all. I find IN-Ps the giggliest out of them all though.
-SFPs make me laugh in a mocking manner x:.


----------



## Raindrops

My sister's roommate is ENTP and she's hilarious; although her jokes are a bit mean sometimes.


----------



## spg565

My good friend is an ENFJ and she can make anybody laugh :laughing:


----------



## Crystall

ESTP makes me laugh hysterically :crazy:


----------



## Siggy

Based on what I've seen at the PerC its the ENTPs They are the most outgoing and outrageous group.


----------



## Nearsification

I am gonna ruin everyones steak and say I am probably not an ENTP. I bet you wanna your vote now? :laughing:


For me its INTJs. Their sarcasm entertains me.


----------



## lirulin

Mix of INFP and INTP.


----------



## NightSkyGirl

Definitely ENTP's. Their humor amuses me to no end.


----------



## OrangeAppled

I laugh with my ENFJ friends - their humor is engaging, so I'm not just being an audience. I can count on always smiling when I get an email from one ENFJ friend - it's not roll on the floor funny, but it's amusing in this charming, brighten your day sort of way, and it allows me to respond with my humor (which I don't use that much with many people).

As for just laughing at someone as an audience, then I find ESFPs to be pretty funny in real life. My ESFP sister is always cracking people up, including me. It's so spot on in the moment, and timing can be everything with comedy.

As for comedians, I like ones which use Ne (Conan O'brien, Eddie Izzard).


----------



## firedell

The EXTP's are great, for comic work.


----------



## Zic

INFPs, when they act weird.

ENTPs, /ESTPs, with their awesome sense of humour.


----------



## skycloud86

I don't think any one personality type is the funniest, and I think they all have their different types of funny.


----------



## Scruffy

ENFJs are goofy motherfuckers, they are awesome.

ESTP humor is awesome, it's quick and everyone will understand it. Very engaging.

INTPs always follow what I'm saying, then they add some more awesomeness.

ENTJ humor, for me, is hit or miss.


----------



## L'Empereur

Fellow INTJs


----------



## HannibalLecter

ESFP = cue Kelso.


----------



## thewindlistens

The only person that consistently makes me laugh is myself. So I just voted INTP...


----------



## Catwalk

ESFJ .. _Any type_ of sensor. ESXX mainly.

Other NT(s) are _non-_humorous and dry except for myself.


----------



## cuddlyone

The person I've known the longest besides family is an ENTP.

I kid you not...no matter how completely fucked and shitty circumstances are, he will say or do something that makes me laugh out loud. I could be completely down in the dumps about the state of the world and he'll spin it around and somehow I'm laughing and smiling again.

The world would be somber as fuck without you guys/gals. I guess that's why a lot of comedians and fun characters are ENTP's.


----------



## Navvy Jay

Gonna have to go with my own type. Though it's more of a surgical kinda humor. It's harder for me to make random people I don't know laugh but I can bring my friends to tears in like 10 seconds lol. That and my favorite comedian is INFJ as far as I know. Papa Bless


----------



## 7are5ster

I have a friend who is ESFP and he is by far the most energetic and funniest person I have ever met. But however, idk if he is an ESTP or ESFP.


----------



## Introvertia

ISTJ sarcasm <3


----------



## Cal

ESTP or ENTP


----------



## Jaune

I'd say Se or Ne humor is my favorite. I went with ESTP for the poll.


----------



## Asmodaeus

ENxP! :kitteh: :laughing:


----------



## The Pikabot

Some of the funniest jokes/memes I laughed at on this forum came from ISTJs.


----------



## soop

ESxP humor will get a pretty hearty and honest laugh out of me. I enjoy more subtle/nuanced humor too but I usually don't laugh audibly.


----------



## RaisinKG

easily my ISTJ pal


----------



## Sybow

ENTP imo.
These people come up with the craziest shit xD


----------



## Deseret

Enneagram 7s of different MBTI types, but for this poll I'll go with... ENTPs.

@Satan_Claus Very true. I think the humorous, extroverted types filter themselves less, so all the madness in their mind comes rolling out full speed ahead.


----------



## Mrs.ESFP_224

why so little ESFP love...are ENTPs that much funnier really?


----------



## ilovewordsthatstartswithp

I like entp. I met one entp last weekends he's so cute but he's already married so i tried to CALM myself down and ignore my feelings


----------



## 800sexy

I think Entps are the funniest followed by enfps and then estps.
I enjoy the humor intuitive types tend to have.
They arent shallow


----------



## Moo Rice

xNTPs


----------



## Preciselyd

ISTP and ISTJ make me laugh the most.


----------



## Miss Nightingale

ISFPs can be quite clever.


----------

